# Dvorak - String Quartet 3 (SQ review)



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

At (usually) over an hour, Dvorak's 3rd is by far his longest and, for many, his most unappealing quartet, often feeling like more of an endurance test than an enjoyable listen. It's not 'bad', per se , and contains some pleasant material but it's a piece that seems to go nowhere slowly and is a mess of uncertain ideas and conflicted, partially developed melodies. There's an interesting 3rd movement but elsewhere there's little to get too excited about especially in an opening movement that sounds like it was cobbled together from a set of [email protected] ideas nicked from Haydn's cat. With that in mind here's my thoughts on the 5 recordings of this sprawling behemoth.

*Stamitz* - at over 70 minutes this performance is the longest of the 5 and the most boring. Not recommended unless you want a good sleep.
*Vogler* - another long one, the Vogler's rather dry, vibrato-lite account is fairly unengaging and not one I'll be returning to in a hurry. 
*Prague / Vlach Prague* - these 2 both weigh in at just over an hour but at least they try to inject some life into proceedings and on balance are more successful and far less dull than the two reviewed above. Of the two I'd take the Vlach over the Prague as it's better recorded, features some lovely violin playing and it's 5 minutes faster hence the torture is over quicker.

*Top Pick*

*Panocha* - although I'm loathe to pick a 'best' performance the Panochas at least do us all a huge favour and make some very welcome cuts here and there so they come in under the hour mark at around 56 minutes. They also play the 3rd movement, in particular, much quicker than their competitors and sound more convincing in the process. Tbf, this is a fine performance of one of Dvorak's less memorable works.


----------

